# Looking for script writers for some War40k units..



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

We're building a War40k game in the Real-Time Strategy genre and need some characters scripted to fit as a playable unit in the game.

The unit list compromises all of the Space Marine Deathwatch!

This includes Builders, Infantry+Sergeants, Commanders, and Vehicles!

Please PM me if you can offer your fluff/codex and writing knowledge/skills asap.

Thank you community!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Afternoon Heresy Community!

Please enlist in the character script-writing guild of the Deathwatch! Any Space Marines writers, codex gurus, or TT players please step forward as we need your script-writing skills to build strategy dialogue for a Deathwatch faction! 

Please enlist up as we need your input!

PM me for details as we use a voicing template to keep things nice and organized!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

@Heresy-online Community..

Still looking for Space Marine Deathwatch dialogue/scripters to write lines as if written in a Real-Time Strategy like Starcraft or Dawn of War.

Please PM me or respond to offer your help!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

As above.. any Deathwatch/Ordo Xenos dialogue writers we could use asap as we're near completion.

Please step forward and offer your creative writing skills!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Update for the community..

We're looking for script/dialogue writers for the following in War40k:

*Ordo Malleus* (for a select # of characters)
*Dark Eldar* (for the new minis)
*Eldar* (for two Phoenix Lords)
*Tau* (for the new FW model)

Thanks for all your support!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

We certainly could use your War40k fluff/codex knowledge on the above!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

We're still looking for fluff/codex experts for:

Grey Knights/Ordo Malleus/DaemonHunters
Dark Eldar

Please step forward if you can offer your help!

Thanks Community!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Wish I was knowledgeable on any of those topics.  Good luck with your project!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Silens for the well wishes! k:


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all!

We're looking for the following dex/fluff experts to help script write the following:

Adeptus Mechanicus (30K and 40K)
Ordo Hereticus/Adepta Sororitas
Tau

Please PM me for details!

Thank you Heresy community!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Following up here.. 

Appreciate any help the Heresy community can offer..

As a preview, the projects in concern can be viewed here:

*Adeptus Mechanicus 40K*
*Adeptus Mechanicus 30K*
*Ordo Hereticus/WitchHunters*
*Tau*

All scripting help is most welcome!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking for community voice scripting help on the following:

ADMECH 30K/40K
Ordo Hereticus/Adepteus Soroitas

If interested, please PM me asap. We sincerely need your help!


----------

